# Lap Steel - whos got one?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm very close to buying a Lap Steel. I thought it'd be fun to start a thread to see who else has one. Love the tone and I think they're super cool instruments - so simple, yet watching Lap Steel Youtube videos, theres a huge amount technique involved in making them sound good. There also seem to be 1001 different tunings available. Thought it'd be fun to start a thread to see who else has one.

If you have one, maybe you could list the following:


which model
which tuning do you use
what kind of music do you play
any pics ?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a 50's Harmony H7 Roy Smeck Lap Steel.

For a long time I played in Open G because I was familiar with it from guitar, but lately I've been messing with C6, which seems to be one of the more popular tunings.

As far as music, I play Blue Rodeo-ish, Rolling Stones-y, Alt.Country licks on it, but it's mostly filler stuff as I'm not very good with it yet.

Here's some pics.


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> I'm very close to buying a Lap Steel. I thought it'd be fun to start a thread to see who else has one. Love the tone and I think they're super cool instruments - so simple, yet watching Lap Steel Youtube videos, theres a huge amount technique involved in making them sound good. There also seem to be 1001 different tunings available. Thought it'd be fun to start a thread to see who else has one.
> 
> If you have one, maybe you could list the following:
> 
> ...


Gibson EH 150
not sure yet!
Pink Floyd 
Yep
I am making this Lap Steel for my son, he plays a lot of pink Floyd and likes Gilmour style of playing. It wont be ready for a while I need to do a lot of pearl inlay. He cant wait to play SHine on, and ONe of these days. Its not ready yet but do I get any points for effort?
Cheers,
IronMan


----------



## DavidM (Jan 27, 2009)

*50s Harmony Lap Steel*



hollowbody said:


> I've got a 50's Harmony H7 Roy Smeck Lap Steel.
> 
> For a long time I played in Open G because I was familiar with it from guitar, but lately I've been messing with C6, which seems to be one of the more popular tunings.
> 
> ...


Hello Hollowbody: I picked up a Harmony lap steel almost identical to yours - white, on legs, hard shell case but sans the Smeck moniker - at a shop in Kingston Ontario a few years back. No idea of its age. Do you know of a web site where I could try to date it? Don't play it much but when I do, it's in an open tuning - usually G. It has fabulous tone.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been thinking about picking one up for a little bit. I've been looking at the Eastwood Airline lap steel. It looks like a fun instrument.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have an Asher "Ben Harper" model. Amazing guitar and a hella fun to play with. I've tried several different tunings, open G, Open D, C6, DADGAD etc.

They are all fun to fool around with. 

I think Asher builds Ben Harpers with Humbuckers now, this is an early one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

DavidM said:


> Hello Hollowbody: I picked up a Harmony lap steel almost identical to yours - white, on legs, hard shell case but sans the Smeck moniker - at a shop in Kingston Ontario a few years back. No idea of its age. Do you know of a web site where I could try to date it? Don't play it much but when I do, it's in an open tuning - usually G. It has fabulous tone.


Yup, here you go!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Various homemade ones in the past, and another waiting to be completed. Started in the '70s on a Fender 6 string lapsteel, which was traded a million years ago, regrettably. 

Currently have a cheap SX which works fine except it's due for a decent pickup.

Mostly G and C6 tunings, others if the thought strikes me.

Play some covers in a cover band, but mostly use for jamming with myself. Looping with it is a blast.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Currently have a cheap SX which works fine except it's due for a decent pickup.


Thats the one which I was thinking of buying - it seems to get pretty good reviews over at the Steel Guitar Forum. I only need it for messing around with recording at home - I'll never it use for live work. Plus, I'm a cheap bastard:

http://www.rondomusic.com/cgi-rondomusic/sb/productsearch.cgi?storeid=*10cb87486d16dcf11767


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

I play a 6-string National with the "string-through" Supro pup that has the sound some of us like. I play predominately in C6, but I use various open tunings as well. Played arm-pit guitar for 40 years before picking up a lappie, and I found I really like it. It's become my main instrument. I pretty much only play my arm-pit guitars for back-ups and practice, now.

I also play an old Norman B-20 with a nut riser installed as a lap steel, that I tune to Open D or E usually.

BTW, for those truly cheap bastards, like me, that's a great way to try out lap steel playing without spending much money. An old guitar and a $10 nut riser and you're good to go.

I'm also looking for a beat-up old axe to strip for parts to make a lap steel out of a 2"x6" plank, (or something similar) just to beat the crap out of.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got a Gibson BR9. Play in open E alot. Sometimes I'll try C6 tuning but I sound like a drunken Hawaiian playing bad blues.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Pedals and knee levers not allowed? That leaves me out. kqoct


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive got a national chicagoan-










also a couple of mid 30s oahu squarenecks










and this- squareneck acoustic, hand made in germany, obviously real old but havent pin pointed a date yet- awaiting restoration









i first started on a regular old acoustic with a tall nut- after a couple weeks i scored the national.
i mess around in a bunch of tunings- open d, open g, most often lately a few variations on open c. i also dabble in stranger tunings, but havent gotten too deep yet.

those rondo boards are spoken highly of, great value-
nice deals always available on vintage electric lap slides as well on the ebay.

i really love playing this type of guitar. something very expressive about it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

bobb said:


> Pedals and knee levers not allowed? That leaves me out. kqoct


Sorry Bobb, didn't mean to exclude anyone. I'm having enough trouble wrapping my head around the C6 tuning on a lap steel, never mind the added complications of the the various pedal and knee lever funkiness of a pedal steel. Please go ahead and post any info and pics you have of your pedal steel.


----------



## DavidM (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, Hollowbody. It would appear that mine is a '72 H607. Nice to know. (I should play it more often!)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sure--something else to GAS for!:smile:

I remember seeing some lap steels in a pawn shop/second hand/junk shop type store in BC once--I didn't know what a lap steel was at the time, and I laughed at the odd guitars. If I'd known what they were--I may have bought one.


----------



## mud flies (Nov 24, 2008)

hey Hollowbody
Thats the same steel my dad has.Cool.He also had a nice little gibson amp that he used with it.There was some great parties at our house when i was growing up and that steel and amp were the center of the party.Thanks for the memories
Stan


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just acquired a Supro lap steel which is almost mint and it will be after a bit of cleaning. I got it from an old lady in a trade for some work on a classical guitar. It looks to be from the '50's. Its serial number is X22456. I'd like to sell it but can't find any relevant info. I am an Absolute Zero in the matter. Can anyone help me find its value?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I acquired an old Guyatone lap steel from the estate of a friend who passed away about 6 years ago. Part of the nut was chipped off, so I machined a new one out of a piece of ebony. I also decided to "heat up" the pickup a bit by throwing another 400 or so turns on it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't find a picture of my current homemade electric solidbody, but this Goldtone Weissenborn copy is kin of fun with the Fishman Rare Earth humbucking pickup.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I have an old National lap steel. It's wrapped in Mother of Toilet Seat and came with a bar and the original patch cord. Even has the original gator skin case. I play all my slide stuff in standard tuning cause as soon as I change tuning I don't know where any of my notes are. I've been playing that way for 40 years and it works well. It lets me switch to finger style on the "armpit guitar" (love that), and makes for a distinct styling vs open tunings. I play blues/rock/country. Gotta dig that lap steel out today! No picks as I'm at work.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Rudder Bug said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just acquired a Supro lap steel which is almost mint and it will be after a bit of cleaning. I got it from an old lady in a trade for some work on a classical guitar. It looks to be from the '50's. Its serial number is X22456. I'd like to sell it but can't find any relevant info. I am an Absolute Zero in the matter. Can anyone help me find its value?


That serial # dates it from 1953. Can't identify the model without pics, but those old Supros, (made by Valco) steels were selling anywhere from $300-$500 or so, last time I looked at ebay etc. YMMV.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got a 1956 or '57 Fender Champ lap steel with the original tweed case, hang tag, etc. It's a cool little piece, will try to post some pics tonight.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Found this at a pawn shop almost 20 years ago. It came with the amp (I was told it was a Tweed Champ) as a set, but someone else had already bought the amp. Likely the only pre-CBS Fender guitar that I could ever afford to own.


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

the Peavey Powerslide is worth considering. It's really fun to play and the pickup is good.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Reviving this thread as I am currently looking for a lap steel and have similar questions, at least in the vein of 'Is it worthwhile sourcing older models?' It's a big chunk of wood, no doubt, but are some models superior in hardware?

@bagpipe Did you finally get one?

Anyone looking to part with one?

Gavz


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a black circa 1951 Silvertone lap steel in the Empire State Building shape. It appears to have been made by Harmony. It belonged to my uncle, who was a violinist. My aunt bought it for him used and he really never played it much. He gave it to me around 1977. Somehow, the neck was cracked (probably by one of my kids) and it needed fixing. I took it to Phil Petillo and he got it in shape. It's packed up right now, but I pull it out occasionally and play some slide blues in open E.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This guy has one .......


----------

